# Smelly wet droppings !



## davealison (Jul 25, 2009)

I have had a problem for the last 3 years every time my breeding birds have youngsters about 10 to 12 days old they that is the old birds get wet smelly dropings ! then as soon as the young birds are weaned the old birds are ok again and the young birds are fine, could you please tel me what the problem is and how to treat, thank you, Dave.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It's normal so don't worry about it.


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

the key to what you are saying is the squabs are 10-to-12 days old,,whats happening is what i call purging-whereas the sytems are purged(natures way of cleansing against contaminants).-soas to start the fertilitation/hatching again for the next pair of squabs,,..just watch that their behavior/that it matches what is going on,,loose/sickly droppings is generally a reason for concern.ie.samonella,canker,etc..sincerely james waller


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

That is ironic. My young bird's droppings starting at about 10 days became very fragrant. I now replace the disposable nest bowl and shavings every day.


----------



## JohnG (Jul 14, 2009)

wet and smelly dropping are no good what are you feeding .do you treat for cranker/cocci. a must keep loft clean and dry .put some small doles under the nest bowl so some air can flow under


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't feed them, their parents do. The parents are fed a 14% grain mixture, with safflower, maple peas, sunflowers and wheat added. Also, the wood shavings which I replace everyday are loose enough for air to flow through. And by the way, my babies droppings are not wet, just smelly. My mistake, the parents are fed a 17% protein mix with the other grains added. The parents with babies are allowed to eat the quantity they desire, as I have small crock bowls in the nests with feed for them.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

I think smelly droppings for youngins is pretty normal but I dont start cleaning nests until they are at least a week old myself before that you are just annoying the parents to much


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

My breeders go through that too but there are some that don't. I always wondered if there was something wrong but most of the time the babies turn out good.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

davealison said:


> I have had a problem for the last 3 years every time my breeding birds have youngsters about 10 to 12 days old they that is the old birds get wet smelly dropings ! then as soon as the young birds are weaned the old birds are ok again and the young birds are fine, could you please tel me what the problem is and how to treat, thank you, Dave.


*HI DAVE, As I see it you may not be feeding enough to the parents now stop and think the old birds are eating for two that is them selfs and a youngster so you must increase the amount of feed to meet the demand and as the youngster gets bigger there needs to be an increase in the amount of feed fed to the parent. * GEORGE


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

george simon said:


> *HI DAVE, As I see it you may not be feeding enough to the parents now stop and think the old birds are eating for two that is them selfs and a youngster so you must increase the amount of feed to meet the demand and as the youngster gets bigger there needs to be an increase in the amount of feed fed to the parent. * GEORGE



I think he gave us a feed protein %, which seemed a bit too low, but he didn't indicate how or how much parents are fed. This, as someone posted, maybe is "normal", but I never noticed this in my birds. Perhaps something else is amiss as you suggest.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> I think he gave us a feed protein %, which seemed a bit too low, but he didn't indicate how or how much parents are fed. This, as someone posted, maybe is "normal", but I never noticed this in my birds. Perhaps something else is amiss as you suggest.


*Hi WARREN, The person that started the thread said nothing about protein. That was posted by bbcdon in his post to this thread.I do feel that the case may well be not enough protein and not enough feed being fed to the breeders. GOOD LUCK in your up comming yb races*GEORGE


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I noticed the same here so I think it is normal. But after using vinegar in their drink, it seemed to have lessen up a bit or even eliminated it except during egg incubation.


----------

